# My Goldfish has a Tumor???



## GoldfishMama (Jan 11, 2021)

My fish is loosing scales and has a bubble-like bump on its tail... I am new to goldfish keeping... It was there for several weeks... It's slow growth and all... Anything else you need to know? 

Please let me know what I need to do to help my fish, if anything....


----------



## Thegoldfisher (Jun 29, 2021)

Hey sorry it might be a little late but if not heres what you can do… sedate it with clove oil and remove the tumors yourself and watch him closely the next couple days to make sure he eats etc.


----------

